# El Camino Build off 2009 !



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Same as the Impala build off was as far as posting progress. Let's try to see more progress pics this time homies.  

This all jumps off at midnight tonight where ever you reside at.  












I hope to see all of you homies at the FINISH line :biggrin: !


----------



## kwonchoba1 (Jul 15, 2009)

you know there is a thread for the same thing


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Just opened the seal from the box hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba1_@Jul 24 2009, 04:18 PM~14573764
> *you know there is a thread for the same thing
> *


this thread is intended for all the progress pics from the buildoff only


----------



## kwonchoba1 (Jul 15, 2009)

yea i realized that after i posted


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba1_@Jul 24 2009, 04:58 PM~14574034
> *yea i realized that after i posted
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kwonchoba1 (Jul 15, 2009)

do you think you could help me out in the thread i made a little bit ago


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

is there a list of everyone thats in ? :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 24 2009, 05:54 PM~14574411
> *is there a list of everyone thats in ? :biggrin:
> *


i kinda started one on page 8 of the other elco topic post #155 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=487806&st=140


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 12:17 AM~14580137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Biggs, you doin' the damn thang!*  I can't quite get my ideas together but I'ma catch up hopefully!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


>











[/quote]
looking good biggs !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 04:31 PM~14580502
> *Thanks guy's.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good  

nice start.... when those doors gonna get opened up...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like your doin some work on that bad boy Biggs. Great work so far homie!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank's guy's. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good big bro!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks homie.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 07:26 PM~14581486
> *Thanks homie.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey ur supposed to build the kit. Not cut it into pieces!!!! lol. Lookin great and I am sure the mods will look even better.


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey where are all the El Caminos at I only see one.... what's up with that" times running out... need some eye candy....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

well marky mark is off to do some work to his elco....will have progress pics tommorow!


----------



## pocahontas (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 25 2009, 08:49 PM~14581605
> *well marky mark is off to do some work to his elco....will have progress pics tommorow!
> *


Talk is CHEAP Marky Mark........... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pocahontas_@Jul 25 2009, 07:55 PM~14581647
> *Talk is CHEAP Marky Mark........... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pocahontas_@Jul 25 2009, 07:55 PM~14581647
> *Talk is CHEAP Marky Mark........... :0
> *


 :0 them be fighting words!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I know ha.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Id enter but mine has been primed already, but thats it. SO i cant


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 25 2009, 08:18 PM~14581768
> *Id enter but mine has been primed already, but thats it. SO i cant
> *


Sorry. There was a cutoff time to enter man.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14581757
> *I know ha.
> 
> 
> ...


primo! Your on fast foward or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 08:27 PM~14581824
> *primo! Your on fast foward or what? :biggrin:
> *


I didn't finish the last build off, so im going for broke on this one. It's on now.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I still gotta open the box!!!! SLOW DOWN!!!! hahaha. Looks great dawg.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 08:30 PM~14581844
> *I didn't finish the last build off, so im going for broke on this one. It's on now.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 08:35 PM~14581875
> *I still gotta open the box!!!! SLOW DOWN!!!! hahaha. Looks great dawg.
> *


Let's see how many guy's drop out of this one. I should have it done by the middle of next week.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 08:41 PM~14581918
> *Let's see how many guy's drop out of this one. I should have it done by the middle of next week.
> *


Well we only lost 40 people in the last one. HAHAHAHA. Damn bro. Thats alot of work in a short period of time......Gimmie you addy n I will send mine to be completed too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb primo i havent even had a chance to open my box yet ill have some pics up tonight for sure!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:16 PM~14581757
> *I know ha.
> 
> 
> ...



Really nice fab work. Learning alot from your posts.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jul 25 2009, 08:59 PM~14582027
> *Really nice fab work. Learning alot from your posts.
> *


THANKS BRO...  

HERE YOU GO AL, I GOT THE DOORS OPEN, QUIT CRYING F.U.P.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:41 PM~14581918
> *Let's see how many guy's drop out of this one. I should have it done by the middle of next week.
> *






damn bigg dawg :biggrin: puttin in a shit load of work on this one  looks real good so far


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

SO BIGG WHAT IS YOUR FORTH BUILD GOING TO BE... DAMN BRO ALMOST FINISHED WITH THAT ONE ALREADY....I HAVENT EVEN HAD A CHANCE TO OPEN THE BOX YET...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pocahontas+Jul 25 2009, 06:55 PM~14581647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MORE TO COME TOMMOROW.............. :0 *


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWWWWW SHIOAT...MARKY MARK IN DA HOUSE!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 25 2009, 09:32 PM~14582214
> *MORE TO COME TOMMOROW.............. :0
> *


Differen't.....I like it. Looks good Mark.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 25 2009, 08:34 PM~14582233
> *Differen't.....I like it. Looks good Mark.
> *


THANX BIGG DOGG....HAS THE REGAL FRONT AND REAR CLIP! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 25 2009, 09:35 PM~14582237
> *THANX BIGG DOGG....HAS THE REGAL FRONT AND REAR CLIP! :biggrin:
> *


Lookin good Main!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good Mark. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82+Jul 25 2009, 08:39 PM~14582275-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANX HOMIEZ! :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

biggs ride is comin out clean


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 25 2009, 09:32 PM~14582214
> *MORE TO COME TOMMOROW.............. :0
> *


LOOKIMG GOOD MARK. MORE TO COME TOMORROW, FUCK THAT TONIGHT.  IM NOT DONE TILL 5AM


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD FELLA'S! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 09:53 PM~14582370
> *LOOKIMG GOOD MARK. MORE TO COME TOMORROW, FUCK THAT TONIGHT.  IM NOT DONE TILL 5AM
> *


slow down fuker your making us all look bad lol :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14582422
> *slow down fuker your making us all look bad lol  :roflmao:
> *


CHALE .... FTP.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 10:04 PM~14582435
> *CHALE .... FTP.
> *


lol its on cabron!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: im gunning for you


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 10:07 PM~14582453
> *lol its on cabron!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns: im  gunning for you
> *


GOOD I NEED A CHALENGE.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 10:08 PM~14582463
> *GOOD I NEED A CHALENGE.
> *


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GOT A LITTLE BIT DONE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good dawg!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I posted these in the wrong topic. I thought we where having a build off. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

SHOW OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING WICKED PRIMO!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14582992
> *SHOW OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING WICKED PRIMO!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:45 PM~14582992
> *SHOW OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING WICKED PRIMO!!!!
> *


Gracias primo.  

I am going to shoot for tonight to have some paint on it, but got to wait for the bondo to dry. I hate waiting for shit to dry. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 25 2009, 11:47 PM~14583002
> *Everything that is new or uncommon raises a pleasure in the imagination, because it fills the soul with an agreeable surprise, gratifies its curiosity, and gives it an idea of which it was not before possessed. *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:47 PM~14583004
> *Gracias primo.
> 
> I am going to shoot for tonight to have some paint on it, but got to wait for the bondo to dry. I hate waiting for shit to dry.  :angry:
> *


bring out the heater!!!!! or the microwave LOL give us a chance


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 25 2009, 11:51 PM~14583020
> *bring out the heater!!!!! or the microwave LOL give us a chance
> *


Not this time. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:53 PM~14583036
> *Not this time.  :biggrin:
> *


damb i better get building then!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

i made it i hope










other kit was incomplete :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I am imagination. I can see what thee other builders eyes cannot see. I can hear what thee other builders ears cannot hear. I can feel what the heart cannot feel. There for I am a tru builder.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:57 PM~14583060
> *I am imagination. I can see what thee other builders eyes cannot see. I can hear what thee other builders ears cannot hear. I can feel what the heart cannot feel. There for I am a tru builder.
> *


watch out dropping the words of wisdom!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:57 PM~14583060
> *I am imagination. I can see what thee other builders eyes cannot see. I can hear what thee other builders ears cannot hear. I can feel what the heart cannot feel. There for I am a tru builder.
> *



RELAX SHAKESPEARE!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 12:57 AM~14583060
> *I am imagination. I can see what thee other builders eyes cannot see. I can hear what thee other builders ears cannot hear. I can feel what the heart cannot feel. There for I am a tru builder.
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 11:50 PM~14583016
> *Everything that is new or uncommon raises a pleasure in the imagination, because it fills the soul with an agreeable surprise, gratifies its curiosity, and gives it an idea of which it was not before possessed.
> *


QUE QUE!! NO MORE DRINKING FOR ME


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14581806
> *Sorry. There was a cutoff time to enter man.
> *


 :0 i thought the deadline was midnight of the 25th gues i read wrong


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 12:05 AM~14583093
> *QUE QUE!! NO MORE DRINKING FOR ME
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA !!!!!!!!!!!! thats what you get for drinking cabron did you learn something???????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 26 2009, 12:07 AM~14583102
> *:0  i thought the deadline was midnight of the 25th gues i read wrong
> *


You should be able to still enter cause it's states 12midnight on the 25. And now is 12 midnight on the 25. somene needs to explaine it better next tme. The more the better bro. Half of these fool aint going to finsh anyways.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 12:08 AM~14583111
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA !!!!!!!!!!!! thats what you get for drinking cabron did you learn something???????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: THE MORE THE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 26 2009, 12:17 AM~14583142
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  THE MORE THE BETTER :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: eso es todo primo!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 12:21 AM~14583154
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: eso es todo primo!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm done for the night, my compressor is not working right. I will get it fixed tomorrow thoe. At least I got it in it's first coat of primer for now.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Damb Primo now thats a days worth of work right there!!!!!!!!! your on that shit 110% great job........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 12:29 AM~14583189
> *Damb Primo now thats a days worth of work right there!!!!!!!!! your on that shit 110% great job........
> *


Thanks primo. 
Almost 10 straight hours of work.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 12:31 AM~14583205
> *Thanks primo.
> Almost 10 straight hours of work.
> *



WHAT!!! No lunch Break???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 12:40 AM~14583232
> *WHAT!!! No lunch Break???
> *


Nope, Sweat shop status. 





We had jim's burgers.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 01:17 AM~14583141
> *You should be able to still enter cause it's states 12midnight on the 25. And now is 12 midnight on the 25. somene needs to explaine it better next tme.  The more the better bro. Half of these fool aint going to finsh anyways.
> *


yeah thats why im gonna keep this one simple and clean so i can actually finish a build off my second time around lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 26 2009, 12:51 AM~14583277
> *yeah thats why im gonna keep this one simple and clean so i can actually finish a build off my second time around lol
> *


You got it carnal. Handle it.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 01:31 AM~14583205
> *Thanks primo.
> Almost 10 straight hours of work.
> *



:wow: :loco: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 01:50 AM~14583016
> *Everything that is new or uncommon raises a pleasure in the imagination, because it fills the soul with an agreeable surprise, gratifies its curiosity, and gives it an idea of which it was not before possessed.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Today is a nice day for painting......  
I got the pearl white base layed down. Now just looking for a color to complement it. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 Biggs aint wastin no time.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

so we doing to see color on that bitch today?????


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 02:43 PM~14586376
> *so we doing to see color on that bitch today?????
> *


Yup. Just don't know what color yet. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin: You know how we do it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKS SICK BIG BRO!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 03:26 PM~14586614
> *:biggrin: You know how we do it.
> *


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW now thats how MCBA ROLLS!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 06:06 PM~14586509
> *Yup. Just don't know what color yet.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


looks good.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Homies.  
Once it cool's down, Im laying the clear.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got the paint split. Now just the chrome BMF and clear.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ride looks sick biggs great job as always


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 05:35 PM~14587149
> *I got the paint split. Now just the chrome BMF and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BIGG BRO!! I LIKE THE COLORS!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 06:35 PM~14587149
> *I got the paint split. Now just the chrome BMF and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


*Pure SICKNESS!!!*


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 03:35 PM~14587149
> *I got the paint split. Now just the chrome BMF and clear.
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: :worship: :worship: 

can i get an english translation of the cars name? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14587149
> *I got the paint split. Now just the chrome BMF and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice.....very nice


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 04:35 PM~14587149
> *I got the paint split. Now just the chrome BMF and clear.
> 
> 
> ...


PRIMO!! slow down! That plastic is gonna melt! :0


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey biggs the ride looks good man.but is it good enough to make me quit?... Not but get it finnished so everyone can start getting scared. Good luck with your build. Mad indian


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the complements guy's.  

I got the clear layed down today, What you think.. :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

SWEET! MR. BIGGS! SWEET !


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

No good need to strip it and start over he he. Looks cool-are you going to do an all-nighter? Will it be finished by morning-all minds want to know? Have fun on your build and when you're done tribal dog wants his model back lol. Good luck on this build, Mad Indian


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

No all nighters tonight. Just going to do a lil work on the engine.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 26 2009, 05:45 PM~14587664
> *:wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> can i get an english translation of the cars name?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


The 57. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 08:31 PM~14589539
> *The 57. :biggrin:
> *



:banghead: :banghead: haha :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14589727
> *WOW!!!!!!!!
> *


Gracias primo.  
One more close up.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 26 2009, 09:20 PM~14589440
> *SWEET!  MR. BIGGS! SWEET !
> *


Thanks Gary....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man Biggs. You make this shit look too damn easy....N TOO DAMN GOOD!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAAAAMMMMNNN, That Elky looks sweet Biggs!!!! At this rate, you'll be done before the end of the week! 

Marky, that regalmino looks wicked awready!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks my brothers. I still got to finish the engine and a few other things. I say done by next weekend. Don't want to burn myself out. The hard part is done. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks SICK FAT BOY! I LOVE THE colors u chose u need some billet rims!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:37 PM~14590165
> *Thanks my brothers. I still got to finish the engine and a few other things. I say done by next weekend. Don't want to burn myself out. The hard part is done. :biggrin:
> *


LOL your a dick........ you will have this done by tomorrow at the speed your going....... Great work primo my sombrero comes off to you.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14590185
> *LOL your a dick........ you will have this done by tomorrow at the speed your going....... Great work primo my sombrero comes off to you.
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 26 2009, 10:40 PM~14590185
> *LOL your a dick........ you will have this done by tomorrow at the speed your going....... Great work primo my sombrero comes off to you.
> *


Gracias Carnalito. Got to wait for the clear to cure before i can touch it. so thats a break for me. I just wanted to see what I could do in one day. :biggrin: 

Dee what wheel are you talkng about? got a pic.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14590228
> *Gracias Carnalito. Got to wait for the clear to cure before i can touch it. so thats a break for me. I just wanted to see what I could do in one day.  :biggrin:
> 
> Dee what wheel are you talkng about? got a pic.
> *


its ok,i expected better from u,but it will do. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 10:47 PM~14590242
> *its ok,i expected better from u,but it will do. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 10:47 PM~14590242
> *its ok,i expected better from u,but it will do. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro....  I will shoot for a half of day next time.  Thank's for the tuff love. FUP.


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:50 PM~14590270
> *Sorry bro....   I will shoot for a half of day next time.   Thank's for the tuff love. FUP.
> *


lol, its all good babe! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:46 PM~14590228
> *Gracias Carnalito. Got to wait for the clear to cure before i can touch it. so thats a break for me. I just wanted to see what I could do in one day.  :biggrin:
> 
> Dee what wheel are you talkng about? got a pic.
> *



ask Roger!! He know what wheels im talking about


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 11:10 PM~14590407
> *lol, its all good babe! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT SWEET CHEEKS. :0


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 26 2009, 11:12 PM~14590431
> *ask Roger!! He know what wheels im talking about
> *


who? f.t.p :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Jul 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14590439
> *who?  f.t.p  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT WHEELS FATBOY. ???????????????????


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 09:16 PM~14589408
> *Thanks for all the complements guy's.
> 
> I got the clear layed down today, What you think.. :0
> ...


LOOKING SICK HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 26 2009, 11:20 PM~14590492
> *LOOKING SICK HOMIE
> *


THANKS BIRTHDAY BOY... :biggrin: 
I THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE PASSED OUT ALL BORACHO BY NOW.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 11:22 PM~14590501
> *THANKS BIRTHDAY BOY... :biggrin:
> I THOUGHT YOU WOULD BE PASSED OUT ALL BORACHO BY NOW.
> *


TRTING TO GET THE 54 DONE


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Biggs that 57 elco is nice as hell, now i see why this club is at the top of the list. REALLY GOOD WORK.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14590670
> *Biggs that 57 elco is nice as hell, now i see why this club is at the top of the list.  REALLY GOOD WORK.
> *


THANKS BRO.  
WE ALL DO OUR PART TO REP THE M.C.B.A. TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

damn biggs...that elco looks sweet!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 26 2009, 11:52 PM~14590712
> *damn biggs...that elco looks sweet!
> *


THANKS ALPHA MALE.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 10:54 PM~14590718
> *THANKS ALPHA MALE.
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 26 2009, 11:55 PM~14590720
> *
> *


IM JUST WONDERING WHEN EVERY ONE ELSE IS GOING TO START. OR ARE THEY.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 11:57 PM~14590728
> *IM JUST WONDERING WHEN EVERY ONE ELSE IS GOING TO START.  OR ARE THEY.
> *


ill post up tomorrow i get off at 4 so ill get to put in some good work. why your rushing us cabron just cuz your all done lol........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I will post up some pics...................






When I start!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 06:58 AM~14589804
> *Gracias primo.
> One more close up.
> 
> ...





^ This is SICK


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 27 2009, 09:01 AM~14591234
> *^ This is SICK
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Biggs that shit is sick!!! I love the grill you made. Also the paint sceme is wild, but classy


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 11:16 PM~14589408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Biggs that mutha is outragous! Obras de arte!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

let me see if I can pull a overnighter like bigg, buy the way good work BIGG.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 01:57 AM~14590728
> *IM JUST WONDERING WHEN EVERY ONE ELSE IS GOING TO START.  OR ARE THEY.
> *


I'm comin' wit it! I had to put in work with the mrs. this weekend so she'll let me fall into my zone!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

pretty nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

(EL CINQUENTASIETE). </span></span>I just got to finish the interior and engine, then call this one done.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 07:13 PM~14597509
> *(EL CINQUENTASIETE). </span></span>I just got to finish the interior and engine, then call this one done.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 08:13 PM~14597509
> *(EL CINQUENTASIETE). </span></span>I just got to finish the interior and engine, then call this one done.
> 
> 
> ...



thats sic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  very nice BIGGS!!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good big homie. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i like the blacck pinstripe !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 02:57 AM~14590728
> *IM JUST WONDERING WHEN EVERY ONE ELSE IS GOING TO START.  OR ARE THEY.
> *


slow start for me but i should get some real work done this weekend


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 26 2009, 11:57 PM~14590728
> *IM JUST WONDERING WHEN EVERY ONE ELSE IS GOING TO START.  OR ARE THEY.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2009, 09:43 PM~14599471
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: i had to do this kit to off to a nice start


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 05:13 PM~14597509
> *(EL CINQUENTASIETE). </span></span>I just got to finish the interior and engine, then call this one done.
> 
> 
> ...


  






















:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14600185
> *
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 26 2009, 12:51 AM~14583277
> *yeah thats why im gonna keep this one simple and clean so i can actually finish a build off my second time around lol
> *


speaking of not finishing. :roflmao: wheres that bad 63 wagon coming along :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

DAMB PRIMO WHAT DO YOU SAY TO THAT CAR IS SUPER CLEAN SUPER PIMP............ GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

shit  i knew i should of posted my entry b4 i left camping.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14600303
> *DAMB PRIMO WHAT DO YOU SAY TO THAT CAR IS SUPER CLEAN SUPER PIMP............ GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!
> *


Gracias ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 27 2009, 09:42 PM~14600300
> *speaking of not finishing. :roflmao:  was that bad 63 wagon coming along :biggrin:
> *


It got put back in the box for a later day. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Jul 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14600300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i had to modify the amt valance to accept the revell bumper w/ guards....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 27 2009, 11:03 PM~14600615
> *i had to modify the amt valance to accept the revell bumper w/ guards....
> 
> 
> ...


i guess you beet me to that :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14600185
> *
> :wave:
> *


Is this more like it Johnny. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14600300
> *speaking of not finishing. :roflmao:  was that bad 63 wagon coming along :biggrin:
> *





















im just getting started :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

last ones for the night, anybody got the stockheadlights for the 59? i am missing one of them... :uh:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 27 2009, 10:20 PM~14600800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man! Those are some nice looking wheels. :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 27 2009, 11:48 PM~14601189
> *Man! Those are some nice looking wheels. :0
> *



got them from a bad ass builder :biggrin: and i need more


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

The 13" wheel and tire combo sound be done soon. I hope. They'll be a very limited number.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 27 2009, 11:57 PM~14601287
> *The 13" wheel and tire combo sound be done soon. I hope. They'll be a very limited number.
> *



i know ill own a pair :biggrin: i hope hno:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Changing it up on the rims homie???? :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 27 2009, 11:06 PM~14601388
> *Changing it up on the rims homie????  :0
> *


Don't know just yet. It look's good in both, but I got another all Aluminum set coming tomorrow. Let's see what thoes look like.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the other Elco's are starting off good homie's. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 11:22 PM~14601566
> *Don't know just yet. It look's good in both, but I got another all Aluminum set coming tomorrow. Let's see what thoes look like.
> *


Ah man LOL :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jul 27 2009, 11:24 PM~14601581
> *Ah man LOL  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *


I will make sure the rims I use set off the Elco.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I havent been around here lately so it makes me bad judge  .
But I watched all pages trhu and gotta say everybody are doin real good. 
Biggs you are building real fast bro :biggrin: And real good work too, really love that paint combo


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

GREAT >SICK >AMAZING STUFF everybody  


Did some work on the 1982 .


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 28 2009, 05:21 AM~14601961
> *GREAT >SICK >AMAZING STUFF everybody
> Did some work on the 1982 .
> 
> ...


 Lookin good Roy.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 28 2009, 04:21 AM~14601961
> *GREAT >SICK >AMAZING STUFF everybody
> Did some work on the 1982 .
> 
> ...



lookin' sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 28 2009, 09:00 AM~14602436
> *lookin' sweet!
> *






x-2


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Homies


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dame Biggs. She looks Sweet. At first I really didn't know how she was going to look like till you mocked it with the rims. Dame Sweet Build

don v


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

come on guys lets see some more elco's


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 28 2009, 01:34 PM~14606088
> *Dame Biggs. She looks Sweet. At first I really didn't know how she was going to look like till you mocked it with the rims. Dame Sweet Build
> 
> don v
> *


Thanks carnal. 
I will see what it look's like with the new rims, then go from there.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 01:09 AM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOOKIN SWEEEEET.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! THIS IS SWEET BIGG BRO!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a few days behind posting progress.But I managed to get the body all smoothed out.Today I also got the tamiya metallic purple laid down.It is purple it just looks blue in the pic.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 28 2009, 05:14 PM~14608324
> *THATS LOOKIN SWEEEEET.
> *


Thanks my brother.  

I am going to clear all the little stuff I have left for the ride, so it will get done by this week.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry guys but ive been dragin my ass, this as far as i have gotten,sould have more pics by the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 07:55 PM~14608715
> *Thanks my brother.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 28 2009, 06:57 PM~14608727
> *sorry guys but ive been dragin my ass, this as far as i have gotten,sould have more pics by the weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin sick tear drops homie


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2009, 09:27 PM~14609013
> *fuckin sick tear drops homie
> *


thanks, thanks i wanted to build another 60's low rider, so the car needed them :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the elcos are coming out sweet.
And Gary them old school antenas look nice.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 07:13 PM~14597509
> *Thanks for the complement's guy's.
> 
> 
> ...




BIGGS ! THIS BITCH IS A BAD MOFO !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2009, 06:58 PM~14609398
> *BIGGS !  THIS  BITCH  IS  A  BAD  MOFO !
> *


Thanks David. :biggrin: 
How's the family doing.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 09:47 PM~14609253
> *All the elcos are coming out sweet.
> And Gary them old school antenas look nice.
> *


thanks MENACE,yea gotta go old sckool !! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Got more done to the interior. Almost ready for it to all go in. 

And the pearl white and chrome Nardi.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 28 2009, 07:36 PM~14609833
> *thanks MENACE,yea gotta go old sckool !! :biggrin:
> *


Looking good bro. can't wait to see what colors you go with. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 07:43 PM~14609899
> *Got more done to the interior. Almost ready for it to all go in.
> 
> And the pearl white and chrome Nardi.
> ...


Everything is looking clean as hell Homie!!! Great work n I can't wait to see it all pieced together.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 28 2009, 07:49 PM~14609964
> *Everything is looking clean as hell Homie!!! Great work n I can't wait to see it all pieced together.
> *


It should be sometime this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 07:58 PM~14610049
> *It should be sometime this week.  :biggrin:
> *


nice job dawg!!!! Fast build and clean as hell bro.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Everyones doing a great job!! Biggs lovin' that conversion you're doing!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

okay got EL COCHINO going today!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what i got as of now.










































































thanks for looking comments welcome!!!!! working on the box now......


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good dawg!!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS IS TIGHT AS HELL.. GOOD WORK...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good, i like the idea, top looks rite, and almost looks chopped,is it ? :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 07:11 PM~14610182
> *okay got EL COCHINO going today!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what i got as of now.
> 
> 
> ...


i'm loving that shit already :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

all the elcos are lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


not much done on mine but heres some pics :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jul 28 2009, 11:11 PM~14610182
> *okay got EL COCHINO going today!!!!!!!!!!!! here is what i got as of now.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 now thats sick................... almost makes me wanna give it a try :biggrin: 

nice work man


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Jul 28 2009, 08:14 PM~14610216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it brother....... its a challenge helps bring the skill levels up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey uci that looks bad man I also have a 70 impala cut the same way. I didn't enter this but I'm also working on a truck too. Its also a chevy but is done in a different style. Keep building so I can see it done. Good luck on the build Late, Mad Indian :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice progress pics fellas.  

Primo that 70 is looking real good. That what I like to see, a buch of fabricating work going on. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mad indian_@Jul 28 2009, 08:34 PM~14610484
> *Hey uci that looks bad man I also have a 70 impala cut the same way. I didn't enter this but I'm also working on a truck too. Its also a chevy but is done in a different style. Keep building so I can see it done. Good luck on the build Late, Mad Indian :biggrin:
> *


Will do brother :thumbsup: This one will get done for sure........


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14610655
> *Nice progress pics fellas.
> 
> Primo that 70 is looking real good. That what I like to see, a buch of fabricating work going on. :biggrin:
> *


Gracias primo just neet to stay focused!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2009, 09:48 PM~14611467
> *^^^  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THanks Pancho.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


REAL KLEAN BIGG BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 09:46 PM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


My kinda ride. Ur setting the bar high. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 09:46 PM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 09:52 PM~14611531
> *My kinda ride. Ur setting the bar high. :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Ride looks really good...I like this one...


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2009, 08:23 PM~14610316
> *all the elcos are lookin good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> not much done on mine but heres some pics  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


always liked this elco..... im digging the skirts brother keep up the good work!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That's a sick elco biggs,fu**in sweet big bro!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 09:46 PM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DDDAAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!! Homie, Im lovin it, sick work as always bro, killer :biggrin: :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 28 2009, 10:52 PM~14611534
> *CHINGON
> *



x2


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2009, 09:23 PM~14610316
> *all the elcos are lookin good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> not much done on mine but heres some pics  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



oh damn you doing a 59 too now im in trouble hno: 


everyone is doing really nice work that 70 is fuckin bad


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 12:46 AM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NOT A El Camino A El CaBlingno!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 01:27 AM~14613007
> *
> NOT A El Camino A El CaBlingno!!!!! :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks brother.  
I got the interior all done. Just need to add the brake and gas pedal's


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 04:33 AM~14613024
> *Thanks brother.
> I got the interior all done. Just need to add the brake and gas pedal's
> 
> ...


ALL DAM DAM DAM DAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PEDALS DON'T PUT YOUR FEET IN THAT CAR!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Jul 29 2009, 01:38 AM~14613036
> *ALL DAM DAM DAM   Thanks my brother. *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Man Biggs, that thing is killer!! Love those colors too!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14613024
> *Thanks brother.
> I got the interior all done. Just need to add the brake and gas pedal's
> 
> ...


pics of the front??? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 06:46 AM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT work Homie uffin: uffin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 29 2009, 05:23 AM~14610316
> *all the elcos are lookin good  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> not much done on mine but heres some pics  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I know this is gonna look F..... GREAT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 28 2009, 10:46 PM~14611441
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 03:33 AM~14613024
> *Thanks brother.
> I got the interior all done. Just need to add the brake and gas pedal's
> 
> ...


*LOVE THIS ! *

THE REAR PART OF THE DOOR JAMS IS CLEAN AND FITS THE DOOR PANEL PERFECT , AND I LOVE THE SEATS BEING HEADLESS LIKE THAT ! 

THIS IS VERY CLEAN ! TO THINK THAT I CUT UP 5 OF THESE KITS AND NEVER THOUGHT TO DO AN ELCO VERSION ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Jul 28 2009, 09:00 PM~14611663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: hno:  :yes: :h5:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 29 2009, 09:14 AM~14614883
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  hno:    :yes:  :h5:
> *


Thanks homies. 
I will try and get more work done on it today.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14613024
> *Thanks brother.
> I got the interior all done. Just need to add the brake and gas pedal's
> 
> ...


damm big dogg 
:worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Chrome or <span style=\'colorrange\'>Paint ???????????????


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I would go for tha color coded 
and keep the chrom for a Big Body Caddy engine


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like it with the chrome, but thats just me. Looks good Biggs!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I like them both, but I think the chrome gives it a good contrast from the paint. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 03:10 PM~14618420
> *Chrome or <span style=\'colorrange\'>Paint ???????????????
> 
> 
> ...


Hey cabron stop asking for help!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: LOL 

I like the chrome primo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mr. Biggs aint Bullsh#[email protected] around! That is gonna be one bad build!


I've been busy with customers builds, but it looks like tomorrow I'll be starting on my El Camino.

Everybody's rides are lookin' good!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I would go Paint!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Paint


----------



## NOVA4X4 (Jul 29, 2009)

paint and add some white!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 03:10 PM~14618420
> *Chrome or <span style=\'colorrange\'>Paint ???????????????
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the paint bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 06:01 PM~14620539
> *Go with the paint bro.
> *


Yeah that's what I was thinking too. 
I got the chrome valve covers, pully's, A/c pump, alternator, fan and a few other goodies that will set it off nice.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

got a lil done still got a long way to go


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the Elco's are looking good homie's. Kepp up the good work.  

I got all the suspension and all 4 -16"aluminum brembo brake's done. This is going to be the stance the Elco will have.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Dam double post...........


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Man that shit looks nice Biggs. Great work!!!!! I will post up some pics in a bit. Got the doors cut out n hinged today.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 29 2009, 10:47 PM~14623736
> *Man that shit looks nice Biggs. Great work!!!!! I will post up some pics in a bit. Got the doors cut out n hinged today.
> *


Cool bro and thanks. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

here is my progress for now. Still might cut some more but not sure yet. Cut out the door n hinged them. Hinged the hood too.
























here r the rims I am gonna go with.








comments welcomed... Still learnin.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 09:38 AM~14624332
> *here is my progress for now. Still might cut some more but not sure yet. Cut out the door n hinged them. Hinged the hood too.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and tight


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good homies!


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2009, 10:09 PM~14600676
> *Is this more like it Johnny.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey , im not in but i have this one still in Progress !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 12:44 AM~14623715
> *Dam double post...........
> *


*BUT WELL WORTH SEE TWICE ! :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 30 2009, 10:42 AM~14627044
> *BUT  WELL  WORTH  SEE TWICE !  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks David. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

nice hoodstar !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

here r the rims I am gonna go with.









good start !!!Bos82 what color ? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

MY ELCO TOOK A HARD FALL AND THEIRS NO FIXING IT AFTER I STEPPED ON IT...MAY I ENTER WITH ANOTHER ELCO? IF NOT I UNDERSTAND AND ILL BE OUT OF THE BUILD OFF


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 30 2009, 03:20 PM~14630222
> *MY ELCO TOOK A HARD FALL AND THEIRS NO FIXING IT AFTER I STEPPED ON IT...MAY I ENTER WITH ANOTHER ELCO? IF NOT I UNDERSTAND AND ILL BE OUT OF THE BUILD OFF
> *


Pics or it didn't happen. :angry: you know the rules.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 30 2009, 02:36 PM~14630376
> *Pics or it didn't happen.  :angry: you know the rules.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD! COUNT ME OUT OF THE BUILD OFF...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 30 2009, 03:40 PM~14630408
> *ITS ALL GOOD! COUNT ME OUT OF THE BUILD OFF...
> *


What no pics. :0 Oh I see, you are saving the PHOTO space for frank. Just build another one, it's only plastic. IF YOU DON'T SAY ANYTHING AND START A NEW ONE, NO ONE WOULD OF EVER NOTICED IT HOMIE.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

im with biggs just build another onne you posted a ride in the begining and all this means is your behind so why not you can do it marky mark.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 10:43 PM~14623711
> *All the Elco's are looking good homie's.  Kepp up the good work.
> 
> I got all the suspension and all 4 -16"aluminum  brembo brake's done. This is going to be the stance the Elco will have.
> ...


NICE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 28 2009, 05:57 PM~14608727
> *sorry guys but ive been dragin my ass, this as far as i have gotten,sould have more pics by the weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE WORK FELLAS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got the motor almost done.Just need the paint on the manifolds to dry.
















The engine is supposed to be purple but,it shows up blue in the pics.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 30 2009, 06:48 AM~14625239
> *Nice and tight
> *


Thanks man. Gonna mess with it some more tomorrow.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 30 2009, 02:56 PM~14629919
> *here r the rims I am gonna go with.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Not sure about the color.....or colors!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 12:38 AM~14624332
> *here is my progress for now. Still might cut some more but not sure yet. Cut out the door n hinged them. Hinged the hood too.
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Joe padilla_@Jul 30 2009, 11:41 PM~14635249
> *clean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!. Gotta get goin on this one though. Alot more work to do on it.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 12:38 AM~14624332
> *here is my progress for now. Still might cut some more but not sure yet. Cut out the door n hinged them. Hinged the hood too.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

working on two, one will be pulling the other.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 31 2009, 11:53 AM~14638548
> *working on two,  one will be pulling the other.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the colors!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 30 2009, 12:38 AM~14624332
> *here is my progress for now. Still might cut some more but not sure yet. Cut out the door n hinged them. Hinged the hood too.
> 
> 
> ...


Great job opening the doors!! Looks clean.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 31 2009, 12:45 PM~14639054
> *Great job opening the doors!! Looks clean.
> *


Thanks man. I had to hold my breath doin those ones. They are thin around the windows. I thought I was for sure gonna break one. lol.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 31 2009, 01:53 PM~14638548
> *working on two,  one will be pulling the other.
> 
> 
> ...


that's a wicked idea! keep us posted!


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

cars are looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 31 2009, 02:53 PM~14638548
> *working on two,  one will be pulling the other.
> 
> 
> ...


im so glad to see some custom paint !!!!! nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

chopped a little more today. Gonna redo the hood and possibly a little more cuttin to it.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 05:40 PM~14641673
> *chopped a little more today. Gonna redo the hood and possibly a little more cuttin to it.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn dawg! It's looking good!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 05:55 PM~14641810
> *Damn dawg! It's looking good!!!
> *


thanks homie. :biggrin: . I fucked the hood up though. Might be able to fix it, but not too sure yet.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14641823
> *thanks homie.  :biggrin: . I fucked the hood up though. Might be able to fix it, but not too sure yet.
> *


That sucks!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jul 31 2009, 05:59 PM~14641846
> *That sucks!
> *


 :yessad:. its always somethin though.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 08:40 PM~14641673
> *chopped a little more today. Gonna redo the hood and possibly a little more cuttin to it.
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro, cant wait to see this one!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 31 2009, 06:17 PM~14642014
> *looking good bro, cant wait to see this one!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. Gotta fix the hood then start on another idea I got!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 06:21 PM~14642056
> *Thanks man. Gotta fix the hood then start on another idea I got!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Im going to tell you like I told mark, if no one seen what happen, it never happend and not in a bad way bro. It's only plastic and can be fixed. I fuck up some times but since no one is in the shop at the time, it never happend.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 31 2009, 08:05 PM~14643001
> *Im going to tell you like I told mark, if no one seen what happen, it never happend and not in a bad way bro. It's only plastic and can be fixed. I fuck up some times but since no one is in the shop at the time, it never happend.
> *


well the only way to fix the hood would be to sand the underpart of the hood down, but that removes any of the details on the bottom part of the hood.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 31 2009, 08:07 PM~14643013
> *well the only way to fix the hood would be to sand the underpart of the hood down, but that removes any of the details on the bottom part of the hood.
> *


Thats fine most of under my hoods are smoothed out anyways.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 25 2009, 03:17 PM~14580137
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :0 Oh Damn!!!! this is gonna be good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14613024
> *Thanks brother.
> I got the interior all done. Just need to add the brake and gas pedal's
> 
> ...


It already is. :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

My lazy ass hasn't even started yet!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 31 2009, 09:43 PM~14643865
> *My lazy ass hasn't even started yet!
> *


Hurry Up!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14643865
> *My lazy ass hasn't even started yet!
> *



Me either bro! I gotta get motivated.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

got a little paint on it today. maybe BMF and some clear later today, maybe ! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:19 PM~14647395
> *got a little paint on it today. maybe BMF and some clear later today, maybe ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn' good Gary. To bad You won't be in San Diego. From what Armondo tells me it sounds like pretty much everyone from MASTERPIECES will be there.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 11:19 PM~14647395
> *got a little paint on it today. maybe BMF and some clear later today, maybe ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow masterpiece paintjob


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great looking paint job Gary.My 66 isn't going to come close to lookin' that good.But,I do have some update pics.Mine is pretty much all foiled now.It would have been cleared but I ran out.
















I'm not the greatest foiler but I'm trying my best to get better at it.I decided to go with bags instead of cylinders on my build.Here are some pics.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

The hauller with the foil work done ,no clear yet.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good guys !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:19 PM~14647395
> *got a little paint on it today. maybe BMF and some clear later today, maybe ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


insane work. I love the fact that you got a theme on everything runnin in that background. You got a whole lot full of rides that just all look great man.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:19 PM~14647395
> *got a little paint on it today. maybe BMF and some clear later today, maybe ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it!!!! You're killing me with the Old Skool style Homie. Bad Ass like always. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2009, 02:19 PM~14647395
> *got a little paint on it today. maybe BMF and some clear later today, maybe ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent!! Signature paintjobs!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

X2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Well f**' it I found another SS elco body and another front clip so back in like flynn, so keep a look out for updates on monday!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

These builds are all lookin' great! I finally got started on _*Furious Styles*_ today. Pictures will be up later. I gotta go back to the lab...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got the chassis pretty much done just need to put the engine and driveshaft in.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 2 2009, 11:42 AM~14652246
> *Well f**' it I found another SS elco body and another front clip so back in like flynn, so keep a look out for updates on monday!
> *



go gettem Marky Mark :h5:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Rides are looking nice!!! Is it to late to enter? I found a Elky I built many years ago that Im going to redo.... LMK if anything, Gonz


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HERE IS SOME OF MY PICTURES BARLEY STARTED THIS SAT... 

GOT SOME BODY WORK DONE MORE TO COME.....


















































THERE IS NO MORE LIP FOR THE HOOD AND GRILL LIP GOING TO MAKE A DIFFERENT GRILL MORE TO COME AS THE WORK GOES ON... 
THERE ARE SOME AWESOME BUILDS... KEEP UP THE INSPIRATION GUYS...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks good homie!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

CLEAN!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is all I've done so far. :thumbsdown: I gotta get my brain flowin wit some ideas. I'm thinkin lavender pearl panels on top with heavy flaked Kandy purple body. Add some patterns to the top with some leafing. :dunno: Maybe just a clean leather interior or some mild tuck and roll. :dunno: Oh well back to the bench.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel you. Mine is gonna be purple with a white top so far. I think... :uh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 4 2009, 08:13 PM~14675636
> *I feel you. Mine is gonna be purple with a white top so far. I think... :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the rides are coming out clean homies, Keep up the good work.  
I got most of the Engine done. Just need's the wires, trans lincage and valve covers. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 11:34 PM~14678841
> *All the rides are coming out clean homies, Keep up the good work.
> I got most of the Engine done. Just need's the wires, trans lincage and valve covers.  </span>
> :biggrin:
> ...




:0 <span style=\'colorrange\'>DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMM WICKED BIGG BRO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks my brother's.  
I just need to get this one done and off the table, so I can finish my main one.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 11:44 PM~14678951
> *Thanks my brother's.
> I just need to get this one done and off the table, so I can finish my main one.
> *


evryone u put out looks like the main one


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 09:34 PM~14678841
> *All the rides are coming out clean homies, Keep up the good work.
> I got most of the Engine done. Just need's the wires, trans lincage and valve covers.
> :biggrin:
> ...



:worship: :worship: 

great pics also.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Pancho and BODINE.  
I try my best on each build bro, no matter what Im building. They all got my name on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great Biggs. Can't wait to see that bad boy in person.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 4 2009, 10:57 PM~14679115
> *Lookin great Biggs. Can't wait to see that bad boy in person.
> *


Thanks bro.

Here is a better pick of the linkage, return spring and throttle cable.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 11:05 PM~14679177
> *Thanks bro.
> 
> Here is a better pick of the linkage, return spring and throttle cable.
> ...


Man I need to get all that stuff to put on the engines. I think after the few I have on the table this year I am gonna slow down the building and make one sick azz one for the AZ show. Fully detailed.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 4 2009, 11:12 PM~14679223
> *Man I need to get all that stuff to put on the engines. I think after the few I have on the table this year I am gonna slow down the building and make one sick azz one for the AZ show. Fully detailed.
> *


Remember bro anyone can build a model, But to make it like the real thing it take's a lot more patience. In due time bro it will all come to you. I know you heard it time and time again practus make's Perfect.  

Just made the distributor with electronic ignition.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 4 2009, 11:36 PM~14679368
> *Remember bro anyone can build a model, But to make it like the real thing it take's a lot more patience. In due time bro it will all come to you. I know you heard it time and time again practus make's Perfect.
> 
> Just made the distributor with electronic ignition.
> ...


I know dawg. Patients is the one thing I was never good at though. :biggrin: . Nah I am gonna slow down after this. I think I should have about 18 builds under my belt for the first year of LIL and buildingin the end. Then it is time to make a lot of great ones. I just kinda built basic for a bit to see some options and now I am starting to try new stuff.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 5 2009, 12:04 AM~14679524
> *I know dawg. Patients is the one thing I was never good at though. :biggrin: . Nah I am gonna slow down after this. I think I should have about 18 builds under my belt for the first year of LIL and buildingin the end. Then it is time to make a lot of great ones. I just kinda built basic for a bit to see some options and now I am starting to try new stuff.
> *


Im glad to hear that bro. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 12:06 AM~14679537
> *Im glad to hear that bro. Can't wait to see them.
> *


Me too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Well this is it for the night Homies. I got a lot done today, the Elco should be done by tomorrow. The valve covers are aluminum made by Bob Dudek. Good luck to the rest of you on your builds.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 07:34 AM~14678841
> *All the rides are coming out clean homies, Keep up the good work.
> I got most of the Engine done. Just need's the wires, trans lincage and valve covers.
> :biggrin:
> ...



This looks amazing


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 5 2009, 04:03 AM~14680174
> *This looks amazing
> *


THANKS DJ-ROY.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Biggs u did your thing once again, top shelf builder.
You wont remember me, but we meet at the hobby shop back in let's say in 98 or 99. But your see me at the next meeting.
KEEP UP THAT BAD ASS WORK YOU DO THAT MAKE U A TOP SHELF BUILDER.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 5 2009, 11:09 AM~14683082
> *Biggs  u did your thing once again, top shelf builder.
> You wont remember me, but we meet at the hobby shop back in let's say in 98 or 99. But your see me at the next meeting.
> KEEP UP THAT BAD ASS WORK YOU DO THAT MAKE U A TOP SHELF BUILDER.
> *


Thanks for the complement Homie, hope 2 see you at the next meeting.  

Ok homies I got All The suspension done, and the Engine is in the Elco. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad as hell!! Top-notch work dawg!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 5 2009, 02:37 PM~14685132
> *Bad as hell!! Top-notch work dawg!!
> *


Thanks bro,  
I got the fan bolted down to the radiator and all wired up.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NOW THATS SWEET.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 *DAMN HE SAID BOLTED DOWN* :thumbsup: lookin good BIGGS,

all the rides lookin sik homies, damn i wish i could have got in on this, i had an idea for one too


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I actually and finally got my pearl lavender base down today. Now the long process of my patterns. :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 03:33 PM~14685598
> *Thanks bro,
> THAT'S SICK BIGG DAWG!!!*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i know ive been dragin my ass on this build off,just to much shit to do,but i did get a chance to BMF and clear the car today,heres some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 5 2009, 05:33 PM~14685079
> *Thanks for the complement  Homie, hope 2 see you at the next meeting.
> 
> THAT HOT!!!!*


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Thank for the props homies.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Biggs I told before but this build is sick as hell. I cannot wait to see it. Looking at your build really does help me learn. thx homie.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn all the elcos are lookin awesome everyone.Biggs that build is lookin killer as always.Gary the paint on yours is amazing.
Well I finished mine today.Its not as detailed as everyone elses but I'm happy with it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like that Jeremy. Looks good bro! 
Biggs, what more can I say, yours is FUCKIN KILLER!!!
Gary, another bad ass paint job brotha!! 
Everyone is doin some bad ass work in here.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 5 2009, 09:37 PM~14689397
> *Damn all the elcos are lookin awesome everyone.Biggs that build is lookin killer as always.Gary the paint on yours is amazing.
> Well I finished mine today.Its not as detailed as everyone elses but I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


Lookin real good dawg!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14689589
> *Lookin real good dawg!!!!!
> *


X2 looks clean bro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 5 2009, 09:37 PM~14689397
> *Damn all the elcos are lookin awesome everyone.Biggs that build is lookin killer as always.Gary the paint on yours is amazing.
> Well I finished mine today.Its not as detailed as everyone elses but I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. you finished before me,,, dam. wel I was a little side tracked with my road trip tonight. I will finish it tomorrow thoe.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2009, 03:40 PM~14685640
> *:0 DAMN HE SAID BOLTED DOWN :thumbsup:  lookin good BIGGS,
> 
> all the rides lookin sik homies, damn i wish i could have got in on this, i had an idea for one too
> *


Hahahaha Thanks smiley.  
You know how we do it dog. If shit aint bolted down around here they might try to take it.
also thanks Boss, darside, Aces, trendsetter and badgas. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 5 2009, 11:37 PM~14689397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a very clean build Homie! I love the stance.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2009, 06:48 AM~14691560
> *Wow, that's a very clean build Homie! I love the stance.
> *


x2


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 5 2009, 10:37 PM~14689397
> *Damn all the elcos are lookin awesome everyone.Biggs that build is lookin killer as always.Gary the paint on yours is amazing.
> Well I finished mine today.Its not as detailed as everyone elses but I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


This is one clean build Dude. Simple yet catches your eye. :thumbsup: 

don v


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 6 2009, 04:20 PM~14694822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweeeeeeet paint !!!youcantfademe ! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 12:41 AM~14689441
> *I like that Jeremy. Looks good bro!
> Biggs, what more can I say, yours is FUCKIN KILLER!!!
> Gary, another bad ass paint job brotha!!
> ...


thanks darkside customs !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 6 2009, 12:37 AM~14689397
> *Damn all the elcos are lookin awesome everyone.Biggs that build is lookin killer as always.Gary the paint on yours is amazing.
> Well I finished mine today.Its not as detailed as everyone elses but I'm happy with it.
> 
> ...


nice id love to have a real one just like this !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 5 2009, 07:59 PM~14686387
> *I actually and finally got my pearl lavender base down today. Now the long process of my patterns. :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


diggin the base color bro, going to look crazy with the patterns! cant wait !! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 6 2009, 04:16 PM~14695318
> *diggin the base color bro, going to look crazy with the patterns! cant wait !! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, Got some of the pattern work done today, I'll post pics later.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> H- yeah! That's a killa paint job bro! I'ma be watchn' this build!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got my first patterns layed out. Now I'ma go knock it down and add some silver pearl over the tonnue cover, top of the wings, and roof then add just a few Kandy Purple patterns. The hood I'ma use is from the '66 Wildcat. I gotta cut it down to fit first then lay it out. The engine should be completed by tomorrow.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx alot for the comps everyone.I appreciate it alot coming for all the great builders in this build off.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14697667
> *Got my first patterns layed out. Now I'ma go knock it down and add some silver pearl over the tonnue cover, top of the wings, and roof then add just a few Kandy Purple patterns. The hood I'ma use is from the '66 Wildcat. I gotta cut it down to fit first then lay it out. The engine should be completed by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 I see u coming


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2009, 09:54 PM~14697667
> *Got my first patterns layed out. Now I'ma go knock it down and add some silver pearl over the tonnue cover, top of the wings, and roof then add just a few Kandy Purple patterns. The hood I'ma use is from the '66 Wildcat. I gotta cut it down to fit first then lay it out. The engine should be completed by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good !!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2009, 09:54 PM~14697667
> *Got my first patterns layed out. Now I'ma go knock it down and add some silver pearl over the tonnue cover, top of the wings, and roof then add just a few Kandy Purple patterns. The hood I'ma use is from the '66 Wildcat. I gotta cut it down to fit first then lay it out. The engine should be completed by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...






:0


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

not much of an update but here is where im at on the EL COCHINO!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD RICHARD.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 09:54 PM~14698838
> *LOOKS GOOD RICHARD.
> *


 I KNOW HUH!?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I got all the Engine done on the Elco, Now it's just putting in the dash and bench seat and it's done. </span>


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE BRO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2009, 08:59 PM~14698889
> *DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE BRO!!
> *


Thanks brother James.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 11:58 PM~14698875
> *I got all the Engine done on the Elco, Now it's just putting in the dash and bench seat and it's done. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14697667
> *Got my first patterns layed out. Now I'ma go knock it down and add some silver pearl over the tonnue cover, top of the wings, and roof then add just a few Kandy Purple patterns. The hood I'ma use is from the '66 Wildcat. I gotta cut it down to fit first then lay it out. The engine should be completed by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...






:0 damn dats gonna be nice, by the way great job to all these Elco builders theres a hell of alot of creativity in this buildoff :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 6 2009, 09:13 PM~14699061
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: !
> *


Thanks Gary. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice job Fellas You ALL are doing good! Fat boy I though you were gonna be the first to finish??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 6 2009, 09:24 PM~14699190
> *Nice job Fellas You ALL are doing good! Fat boy I though you were gonna be the first to finish??
> *


I was going to have it finished yesterday, but I got a lil side tracked. And lost focus. But it will be done in an hr or so.  Thanks dog. :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 08:58 PM~14698875
> *I got all the Engine done on the Elco, Now it's just putting in the dash and bench seat and it's done. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


motor looks really good Primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cars are looking really good guys keep up the great work.......


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 6 2009, 06:54 PM~14697667
> *Got my first patterns layed out. Now I'ma go knock it down and add some silver pearl over the tonnue cover, top of the wings, and roof then add just a few Kandy Purple patterns. The hood I'ma use is from the '66 Wildcat. I gotta cut it down to fit first then lay it out. The engine should be completed by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...




NICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Done Deal.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14699456
> *motor looks really good Primo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Cars are looking really good guys keep up the great work.......
> *


Thanks primo.  

Thank for the challenge homie's. Good luck on your builds. Time to finish up my other projects. It was nice building with you all. :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks really clean Biggs. You blazed through the build and made it look amazing. Great work bro.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

great job on everyone builds looking good, Biggs that elco came out chingon! be tough to beat homie, good luck all :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 6 2009, 08:53 PM~14698820
> *not much of an update but here is where im at on the EL COCHINO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Muy Cochino Primo...... :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 10:57 PM~14700183
> *Muy Cochino Primo...... :0
> *


i'm lovin this build!! please finish it!! i like the 70 impala, and loooove the el camino's!!! makes u wonder..... why a 59 and 60 and then stop with the impala body?!i'd kill for a 61 or 63 impala/camino!!! nice build bro!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin great Undercover!!!! Keep up the great work bro.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 wow lookin good guys biggs that thing is sick 

the 70 looks pimp and alot of nice looking paint getting laid out these build offs are getting good


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I love elco's I've owned 4 personally and still have one


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Aug 6 2009, 10:47 PM~14700107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your prop's homie. It means a lot, to get prays from your fellow builder's.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

4 am here... just finished foiling , ill give it the finial clear tomorrow ...










i tried to capture the flake, its white ice pearl over indigo blue basecoat...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats up fellas I'm staying biuse cause I'm a judge in this build off but you all brought out some nice work so far ! 

And Rich ! Man I'm a 69-70 Impala fan ! built a ton of them and even done a custom wagon and the custom roof body for you brother , but never thought to flip 1 into an elco ! Your project feels like a kick in the balls !* WHY DID I NOT DO 1 LIKE THIS ! * But best belive when i get a chance back on the bench a 70 is comin off the shelf and meeting my saw and dremel ! I hope you get the time to finish this build i am really wanting to see finial out come !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for the comps! I'ma try to get the rest of the patterns done today.  


everybody's builds is lookin' good.

Biggs don't forget to put Premium gas in the tank before you start that engine! :biggrin: I sware it looks like it can start!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 6 2009, 10:53 PM~14698820
> *They might need to cast this one!!!  TTT for EL COCHINO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14700023
> *Done Deal.
> 
> 
> ...




Looks ok. I woulda done it different..........






















j/k bout time you finish something new....... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Aug 6 2009, 08:53 PM~14698820
> *not much of an update but here is where im at on the EL COCHINO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



looking good...... didn't know Cambodians could build like that!!!!! :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

elco looks good biggs awsome work as always from the master


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14700023
> *Done Deal.
> 
> 
> ...


i still dont care for it. it just dont have it ! ( 4 a winner) f.u.p! lol  jk fat boy! its ok


----------



## tribel dogg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 10:57 PM~14700183
> *Muy Cochino Primo...... :0
> *


looking good guy!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tribel dogg_@Aug 7 2009, 08:39 AM~14701895
> *i still dont care for it. it just dont have it !  ( 4 a winner) f.u.p!  lol                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  jk fat boy!    its ok
> *



thought you were gonna do something like this


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14700023
> *Done Deal.
> 
> 
> ...


this build is fricken killer homes , you got down :thumbsup: , very clean work as always .......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Aug 7 2009, 08:01 AM~14702062
> *thought you were gonna do something like this
> 
> 
> ...



:0 that is fukin tite


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got the sides layed out with their designs. Now time to get'em colored in. :biggrin: 
after the sides are done I'll back mask then add some Kandy's and pearls.  










I'm hopin' to get this done by tonight.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn homie. you are an amazing artist.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 7 2009, 01:17 PM~14703284
> *damn homie. you  are an amazing artist.
> *


Thanks homie, and you to as well!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala+Aug 6 2009, 08:53 PM~14698820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you GUY!!!! :biggrin: 

Thanks for the props fellas!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: This build will be build for sure i got some more progress done on the cars yesterday and this morning i will try to get some more pics up tonite. I hope to have the car primered by tomorrow...... thanks again for all the compliments fellas..........they let me know im doing something right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

a lot more work to do-- need to take care of the pipping,wire's,the trailer and other all open el camino.


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 














fucking dope ass elcos i have a couple , not as tight but eh theire old too
thinking of making a new 1,i have 1 waiting i gave another to marinate....do u guys have a stock front end instead of the ss front end? pm me 

damn fone pic


















heres another shitty pic of the nine

















damn i gotta get a new camera :banghead:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 7 2009, 08:18 PM~14706911
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Daaaaamm!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

looking good ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got the side panels done (well almost) I'ma add a few touch ups here and there. Then I'll clean the design up.

Got the custom hoods final fit now it's off to the paint booth.

The engine gets worked on tomorrow!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

found a good pic :0









:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14707258
> *got the side panels done (well almost) I'ma add a few touch ups here and there. Then I'll clean the design up.
> 
> Got the custom hoods final fit now it's off to the paint booth.
> ...


really diging that paint


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Elco is looking good carnal.  


> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Aug 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14707258-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's where I'm trying to go with this. what u all think ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14707258
> *got the side panels done (well almost) I'ma add a few touch ups here and there. Then I'll clean the design up.
> 
> Got the custom hoods final fit now it's off to the paint booth.
> ...


T.I.G.H.T! Paintjob looks really good!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 7 2009, 10:23 PM~14708720
> *Here's where I'm trying to go with this. what u all think ?
> 
> 
> ...


COOL! Great job man, like what you did with the pump rack.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 8 2009, 04:04 AM~14707258
> *got the side panels done (well almost) I'ma add a few touch ups here and there. Then I'll clean the design up.
> 
> Got the custom hoods final fit now it's off to the paint booth.
> ...


I know this is gonna look great


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the comps homies!

DJ-Roy
Jevries
kjkj87
Mr. Biggs

and everyone else! keep the prgress pics commin' homies, all are lookin' good!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 7 2009, 07:04 PM~14707258
> *got the side panels done (well almost) I'ma add a few touch ups here and there. Then I'll clean the design up.
> 
> Got the custom hoods final fit now it's off to the paint booth.
> ...


im lovin the paint on this wip!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

1982 Camino RED LIGHT DISTRICT 
First silver metallic than Red Clear 
Candy apple Red


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 02:52 PM~14712409
> *1982 Camino RED LIGHT DISTRICT
> First silver metallic than Red Clear
> Candy apple Red
> ...


brother this looks really sweeeeeettt!!!!!!!! looks like everyone is on their A game i need to leave work so i can get to the bench!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 8 2009, 02:52 PM~14712409
> *1982 Camino RED LIGHT DISTRICT
> First silver metallic than Red Clear
> Candy apple Red
> ...


Man, you the red light theme right on the head!! Supernice!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

FINALLY GOT THE MOTIVATION TO WORK ON THE ELCO, JUST BEEN STARIN AT IT, TRYIN TO GET SOME IDEAS .

BEEN WORKIN AT IT ALL WEEKEND , EVERYONE ELSE ALREADY GOT PAINT .  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 9 2009, 06:18 PM~14718548
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Lovin' this build already! I love the show car types of builds, it shows the artist true imagination & what he can build from his thoughts to a 3D form. Keep us posted homie!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Homies your builds look GREAT 


The RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO

Candy colored the battery,s and D,s


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 10 2009, 05:42 AM~14722843
> *
> 
> *


Lookin' good bro!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY GUYS HERE IS A LITTLE UPDATE ON THE PROGRESS OF MINE GOT THE FRONT MOLDED IN AND PUTTIED LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK MORE CRAZYNESS COMING...

















































































STARTING WITH THE POTTY NOW.... 

























ENJOY COMMENTS WELCOME MORE TO COME SOON...
HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL OFF TO WORK....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

post my pics 2maro! almost done!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

got a little bit more done , should hopefully have paint before the weekend .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 10 2009, 08:00 PM~14729205
> *got a little bit more  done , should hopefully have paint before the weekend .
> 
> 
> ...


thats gonna be sweet!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2009, 07:34 PM~14730177
> *thats gonna be sweet!
> *


All the Elcos are looking good homie's.  
I finished mine so fast that I was even thinking of making another one. I got the perfect kit for it yesterday. Still don't know yet> :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

got some work done on the Elky today. the engine got almost completed today,Gotta machine out some pully's for it, and a few more things to do to it.


















And I'm finally ready for the next step in paintin it. Got the hood completed and hinged then sprayed and patterned today. Now all thats left to do to the body is adding some more pearl to the body,maskin the patterns, and and hittin' it with Kandy Purple. (I hope I get it right :uh: ).


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14731307
> *got some work done on the Elky today. the engine got almost completed today,Gotta machine out some pully's for it, and a few more things to do to it.
> 
> 
> ...


How did you cut the pointed ends in the masking tape? Before applying or afterwards? I didnt realise your gonna put a 'purple candy coat over it, I already like it as it is right now! It looks damn fresh!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow everyones Elcaminos are SICK... I know Im late to the party but I decided to show where Im at w/my build. Not as wild as some of you guys, but making it a replica of my boys Elky, so enjoy!!!!

Heres what I started with a build I did about 9 yrs ago.










Front clip removed getting ready for the Monte clip










Even cut out the back glass area for the walk through










Getting there slowly....










Hopefully it will get to this stage soon.....










Gonz


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 11 2009, 04:06 AM~14733293
> *
> Heres what I started with a build I did about 9 yrs ago.
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be one kick a$$ Elky!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14731307
> *got some work done on the Elky today. the engine got almost completed today,Gotta machine out some pully's for it, and a few more things to do to it.
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like another winner


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 11 2009, 01:35 AM~14732856
> *How did you cut the pointed ends in the masking tape? Before applying or afterwards? I didnt realise your gonna put a 'purple candy coat over it, I already like it as it is right now! It looks damn fresh!
> *


Thanks Jevries!!! 

I cut the tape afterwards most of the time. sometimes I precut patterns too.

I'm gonna put the kandy over the body on top, after I back mask the patterns to keep them. I should have some progress pics today if all goes well :uh: .


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 11 2009, 10:35 AM~14734562
> *it looks like another winner
> *


  Thanks homie!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 11 2009, 01:06 AM~14733293
> *Wow everyones Elcaminos are SICK... I know Im late to the party but I decided to show where Im at w/my build. Not as wild as some of you guys, but making it a replica of my boys Elky, so enjoy!!!!
> 
> Heres what I started with a build I did about 9 yrs ago.
> ...


 :cheesy:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Everybody is Customizing like hell :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Did some fingerprintin' to the roof and tonnue cover to add some final touches to the design.









Here it is with the Kandy purple applied above the belt line and more Lavender pearl below it. Tomorrow it should be ready for clear.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

everything in here is lookin real good!  i am far from being ready for paint but i did get some work done... just shave the door handles and hung the doors hoping to get more done later this week


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 11 2009, 05:42 PM~14740252
> *Did some fingerprintin' to the roof and tonnue cover to add some final touches to the design.
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit...bad ass patterns


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 10 2009, 09:09 PM~14731307
> *got some work done on the Elky today. the engine got almost completed today,Gotta machine out some pully's for it, and a few more things to do to it.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres a lil update, still need to touch up some body work. Dont know when I'll be able to throw some color on due to a storm hitting the islands... Frenched some antennas, and finished the suspension, and started the interior!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres a lil update, still need to touch up some body work. Dont know when I'll be able to throw some color on due to a storm hitting the islands... Frenched some antennas, and finished the suspension, and started the interior!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 12 2009, 01:31 AM~14744125
> *Heres a lil update, still need to touch up some body work. Dont know when I'll be able to throw some color on due to a storm hitting the islands... Frenched some antennas, and finished the suspension, and started the interior!
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 12 2009, 04:31 AM~14744125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That B!^@# looks good homie!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

MC562 Posted Yesterday, 11:47 PM 

VERY NICE HOMIE 



tequila sunrise Posted Yesterday, 11:45 PM 

holy shit...bad ass patterns 


Thanks homies! I really appriciate it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 11:38 PM~14742542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some nice work homie! you got a color in mind yet?


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 12 2009, 05:38 PM~14748956
> *Thats some nice work homie! you got a color in mind yet?
> *


thanks, i mixed up a custom blue(mixed with gold pearl) with pearl white patterns


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 04:43 PM~14749018
> *thanks, i mixed up a custom blue(mixed with gold pearl) with pearl white patterns
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You guys are getting down in this topic keep up the great work homies


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

NICE........... :angry:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 10 2009, 06:42 AM~14722843
> *Homies your builds look GREAT
> The RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO
> 
> ...


nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 11 2009, 09:42 PM~14740252
> *Did some fingerprintin' to the roof and tonnue cover to add some final touches to the design.
> 
> 
> ...


this is looking great !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

ok, when does the build off end ? im not diggin my elco at all,im think if there is still time im going to start another, i just cant get into the one im doing now.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 12 2009, 09:41 PM~14751488
> *this is looking great !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie! just tryin' to hang with your skills.  

the buildoff ends Sept.4th at midnight westcoast time.


----------



## 9K CRAZY (Jun 2, 2009)

damn ya'll. wish I would of saw this sooner. got one sittin up stairs that even been touched. Instantly had the thought of body droppin it on 24"s and suicide everything. If I knew how to. can you all point me to some good threads that can teach me how to cut open doors, foil, hinge things and make adjustable suspension please.


I love readin through all these, you guys do some amazing work. Now I'm inspired to get back to some that I had left off years ago.

thanks all :worship:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Got the interior done, motor 80% complete, mocked up of the hydraulic set up. Hopefully can spray it this weekend (if my wife doesn't give birth). Heres some pics of the progress....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 13 2009, 04:39 AM~14751471
> *nice !!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro..


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 14 2009, 01:02 AM~14761110
> *Got the interior done, motor 80% complete, mocked up of the hydraulic set up. Hopefully can spray it this weekend (if my wife doesn't give birth). Heres some pics of the progress....
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Sick with that LS front


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 13 2009, 06:02 PM~14761110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be sweet!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

GREAT WORK IN HERE !

GOT A LITTLE BIT MORE DONE . THIS THINGS BEEN A PAIN IN THE ASS, HOPE ILL GET IT DONE BY THE DEADLINE !!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

rides r lookin good homie keep up the great work


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14762253
> *GREAT WORK IN HERE !
> 
> GOT A LITTLE BIT MORE DONE . THIS THINGS BEEN A PAIN IN THE ASS, HOPE ILL GET IT DONE BY THE DEADLINE !!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: That elky is coming out NICE bro..... No matter how much its a "pain in the ass" it will be worth it when its done. You dont know how many times I had to make shit fit in my elky, but luckly Im building a replica, cause if I had it my way I would change alot of things on the elky :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

1982 RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 14 2009, 06:11 AM~14766950
> *1982 RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO
> 
> *


Nice, nice, nice!! With a large window on top so that the girls can show what she's got! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

the Caddy decals look good & the paint & bodywork are awesome; the custom Wildcat hood on the '59, cool  ; i like the Monte clip :biggrin: ; the rest of the other Elky & Elkyesque rides are looking up...or down to tha ground...or both! nice progress :thumbsup: after i come from the dreamcruise tomorrow i'll have some more inspiration along w/ the Elkys in this topic!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 13 2009, 08:07 PM~14762253
> *GREAT WORK IN HERE !
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo is gonna be a stunna!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 14 2009, 08:11 AM~14766950
> *1982 RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO
> 
> *



That is a perfect name for your roller homie! 

lookin' good !


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14762253
> *GREAT WORK IN HERE !
> 
> GOT A LITTLE BIT MORE DONE . THIS THINGS BEEN A PAIN IN THE ASS, HOPE ILL GET IT DONE BY THE DEADLINE !!!
> ...


I like what I see


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just wanted to post up and officially drop out of this. I got too much going on personally right now. I am gonna finish a few for some people that want me to build simple builds for them and then concentrate on my move back to Cali.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN THATS SUCKS BRO. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU. WAIT, DID YOU SAY MOVE BACK TO CALI?? AS IN DOWN TO SD??


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 10:19 PM~14789035
> *DAMN THATS SUCKS BRO. I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU. WAIT, DID YOU SAY MOVE BACK TO CALI?? AS IN DOWN TO SD??
> *


Yeah back to my in-laws most likely. Spring Valley. Financial troubles for my house now. Honestly, there is a ton of shit going on right now and money is the least of my concerns, but gotta take care of shit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN, DAWG, THAT SUCKS. WELL, YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN TRYIN TO GET BACK DOWN HERE FOR A WHILE NOW.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2009, 10:26 PM~14789120
> *DAMN, DAWG, THAT SUCKS. WELL, YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN TRYIN TO GET BACK DOWN HERE FOR A WHILE NOW.
> *


yup


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a little progress, got all the chrome on the body, swapped the wheels with some parts box ones and painted the engine compartment.... hope to wrap it up in a day or 2...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
SICK WORK HOMIE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 17 2009, 02:34 AM~14789870
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That flake piant job looks good homie! what paint did you use?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ppg ford blue, hok blue and white ice pearl and finish line clear.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 17 2009, 10:13 AM~14791091
> *ppg ford blue, hok blue and white ice pearl and finish line clear.....
> *


  , I'ma have to get me some of those ice pearls.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* ALL TRUED UP* is almost complete, just need to blackwash the grille and add the headlights..... :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 18 2009, 04:16 AM~14801778
> * ALL TRUED UP is almost complete, just need to blackwash the grille and add the headlights..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry for the bad pic! my camera broke


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

_* ALL TRUED UP......*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHERE'S YOUR UPPER RAD. HOSE ????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2009, 01:38 PM~14806896
> *WHERE'S  YOUR  UPPER  RAD.  HOSE  ????
> *


HE'S NOT FINISH YET DAVE CHILL :biggrin: 


HEY UCANTFADEME WHERE DID U GET THOSE PIPE ORGAN SPKRS GOT ANOTHER SET :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think bigpoppa made some resin ones..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 18 2009, 02:46 PM~14806973
> *HE'S NOT FINISH YET DAVE CHILL :biggrin:
> HEY UCANTFADEME WHERE DID U GET THOSE PIPE ORGAN SPKRS GOT ANOTHER SET :biggrin:
> *


  

from the pink issue 57 chevy lowrider kit....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 18 2009, 04:46 PM~14806973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRETTY MUCH SAYS THAT THE DIP SHIT WAS FINISHED WITH THE MOTOR !AND EVERYTHING ELSE BESIDES THE GRILLE AND HEAD LIGHTS!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 14 2009, 06:11 AM~14766950
> *1982 RED LIGHT DISTRICT CAMINO
> 
> *



THAT LOOKS BAD WEY WITH THE CADILLAC STICKERS CAN I BITE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice work guys, my wife gave birth a few days ago so haven't really had time to finish my Elky. Hopefully by next week can lay down some paint if I'm free and the weather clears up....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 20 2009, 08:00 PM~14831499
> *Nice work guys, my wife gave birth a few days ago so haven't really had time to finish my Elky. Hopefully by next week can lay down some paint if I'm free and the weather clears up....
> *



Congrats hope all are doing great!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 21 2009, 02:00 AM~14831499
> *Nice work guys, my wife gave birth a few days ago so haven't really had time to finish my Elky. Hopefully by next week can lay down some paint if I'm free and the weather clears up....
> *



CONGRATS HOMIE........


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 20 2009, 06:22 PM~14826640
> *THAT LOOKS BAD WEY WITH THE CADILLAC STICKERS  CAN I BITE :0  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 20 2009, 07:00 PM~14831499
> * My wife gave birth a few days ago! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



Gongrats homie!!! take care of that baby and get back at us when you're able!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 21 2009, 05:11 AM~14836456
> *Thanks bro
> *



well u didnt say i couldnt ama throw those stickers on the elcamino ama build nxt


ani1 got the stock front end? or should i just put the LS front e :biggrin: nd


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* ALL TRUED UP* is complete, (yes david , it now has upper hose and a plated shroud) :biggrin: grille is blackwashed. 





































*ppg midnight blue and gm bright white, with blue and white ice pearl and finish line clear

* organ pipe speakers from revell 57 chev lowrider kit

*BIGPOPPA skirts

*color matched pegasus wheels

* revell 58 impala engine wired and plumbed with a plated shroud from a revell 64 impala

*revell 59 impala front bumper w/ guards

*flocked interior


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

^ Very nice Homie


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice,very nice. the speaker cover in the 59 El co. man I haven't seen those since air shocks and cut springs. Get down wit yo bad self :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 11:30 AM~14837489
> *Nice looking Elk. </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks ,i wish the ice pearl showed up in the pics over the white...... its killer....


----------



## monte24 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

so.... anybody else got progress pics? or do i need to build another one before the deadline? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 23 2009, 08:19 PM~14857184
> *so.... anybody else got progress pics? or do i need to build another one before the deadline? :biggrin:
> *


I should have some later this week, just waiting in a couple of things.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Well heres "I B Ridin"fresh from the spray boot coming along slowly.... Still got to clear it and do the phantom/vinyl etc!!!!










Diggin through some boxes came across my 70 that I painted awhile back decided to take it out and clear it. Probably finish the Imp b4 the Elky :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DJ M1LL4ANN0 (Nov 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 18 2009, 10:35 PM~14806870
> *  ALL TRUED UP......
> 
> 
> ...


   
maybe little bit brighter color would fit it more, but its nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 23 2009, 10:03 PM~14858384
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is gonna be sick!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ M1LL4ANN0_@Aug 26 2009, 12:56 AM~14884017
> *
> maybe little bit brighter color would fit it more, but its nice one  :thumbsup:
> *


im not a very bright happy person , i build to reflect my mood.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Almost there I can see the finish line (lol).... Went to the homies crib (TimeMachine) yesturday to try out his spray to do the vinly top. Got home and removed the tape only to have the sticky shit from the tape lefted on the body. Spent bout 2 hrs hand polishing! Anyways hoping to wrap this up soon it's been a fun/and PIA project for me. This ones for you Wilson....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's coming out clean bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 27 2009, 07:22 PM~14901922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Aug 27 2009, 04:22 PM~14901922
> *Almost there I can see the finish line (lol).... Went to the homies crib (TimeMachine) yesturday to try out his spray to do the vinly top. Got home and removed the tape only to have the sticky shit from the tape lefted on the body. Spent bout 2 hrs hand polishing! Anyways hoping to wrap this up soon it's been a fun/and PIA project for me. This ones for you Wilson....
> 
> 
> ...


Not for me bro... for Brannan... he owns the 1:1 elky... I'll wait when your ready to do the 63...  

nice work so far, can't wait to see it done. And your pics doesn't do any justice... Elky looks bad ass in person. :0 

Let me know if you wanna use my camera.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

=Mr Biggs,Aug 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14700023]
My Elco was getting lonely 15 page's back.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:tears: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 06:11 PM~14903038
> *=Mr Biggs,Aug 6 2009, 10:37 PM~14700023]
> <span style='colorrange'>Saweet!  :0*


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

all the elcos r lookin great guys keep postin progress pics and finished builds


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

ALRIGHT, SO I FINALLY GOT UPDATES !! LAID THE PAINT 2 DAYS AGO, STILL HAVE TO BMF AND CLEAR . GOT THE ENGINE AND MOST OF THE SUSPENSION PUT TOGETHER LAST NIGHT . HOPE TO FINISH BY DEADLINE hno: GETTIN CLOSE !

WANTED TO LAY SOME PATTERNS , BUT TAPE IS PULLIN THE PAINT , SO NO LUCK WITH THAT !



































































CHROME SUSPENSION PARTS FROM A 70 M.C. , CADILLAC DONK KIT . FRAME IS ALCLAD . PAINT IS TESTORS INCA GOLD .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 28 2009, 02:32 AM~14906556
> *ALRIGHT, SO I FINALLY GOT UPDATES !!  LAID THE PAINT 2 DAYS AGO, STILL HAVE TO BMF AND CLEAR .  GOT THE ENGINE AND MOST OF THE SUSPENSION PUT TOGETHER LAST NIGHT . HOPE TO FINISH BY DEADLINE hno: GETTIN CLOSE !
> 
> WANTED TO LAY SOME PATTERNS , BUT TAPE IS PULLIN THE PAINT , SO NO LUCK WITH THAT !
> ...


Looks really sick!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 28 2009, 06:25 AM~14906637
> *Looks really sick!!
> *


x2..real nice job Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14906556
> *ALRIGHT, SO I FINALLY GOT UPDATES !!  LAID THE PAINT 2 DAYS AGO, STILL HAVE TO BMF AND CLEAR .  GOT THE ENGINE AND MOST OF THE SUSPENSION PUT TOGETHER LAST NIGHT . HOPE TO FINISH BY DEADLINE hno: GETTIN CLOSE !
> 
> WANTED TO LAY SOME PATTERNS , BUT TAPE IS PULLIN THE PAINT , SO NO LUCK WITH THAT !
> ...



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK , THIS IS WHERE I END FOR THE NIGHT .
HOPE TO BMF AND CLEAR THIS WEEKEND, THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT GAVE FEEDBACK


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick man. Great work.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Aug 28 2009, 09:50 PM~14916896
> *Looks sick man. Great work.
> *


X2 bad ass bro


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 29 2009, 12:49 AM~14916885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bro that is freakin' sick as hell!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick work  :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS , GOT IT BMF'D AND CLEARED, GOTTA WAIT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Fellas, ALL of these Elcos are bad as hell!! I lost focus on mine but I'll finish it at a later date. Keep up the awesome work homies!! *


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is only half of what I plane to do, but at least I got this much done,
GOOD LOCK TO EVERYONE


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Aug 30 2009, 06:18 AM~14923452
> *This is only half of what I plane to do, but at least I got this much done,
> GOOD LOCK TO EVERYONE
> 
> ...


 I like it...,..  
Homie when you post maybe you can select bigger format pics {15 inch monitor}


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks good to me homie!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 28 2009, 05:32 AM~14906556
> *ALRIGHT, SO I FINALLY GOT UPDATES !!  LAID THE PAINT 2 DAYS AGO, STILL HAVE TO BMF AND CLEAR .  GOT THE ENGINE AND MOST OF THE SUSPENSION PUT TOGETHER LAST NIGHT . HOPE TO FINISH BY DEADLINE hno: GETTIN CLOSE !
> 
> WANTED TO LAY SOME PATTERNS , BUT TAPE IS PULLIN THE PAINT , SO NO LUCK WITH THAT !
> ...



This is looking very nice Coast. I like this one bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks homie , may be finished with this maybe tomorrow , nother clear coat and assembly


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

such a nice build ,dig the color,nice !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 28 2009, 02:32 AM~14906556
> *ALRIGHT, SO I FINALLY GOT UPDATES !!  LAID THE PAINT 2 DAYS AGO, STILL HAVE TO BMF AND CLEAR .  GOT THE ENGINE AND MOST OF THE SUSPENSION PUT TOGETHER LAST NIGHT . HOPE TO FINISH BY DEADLINE hno: GETTIN CLOSE !
> 
> WANTED TO LAY SOME PATTERNS , BUT TAPE IS PULLIN THE PAINT , SO NO LUCK WITH THAT !
> ...


this is VERY nice!! :0


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE 4 THE PROPS , MEANS ALOT 

SO BUSTED MY ASS AND GOT THIS THING FINISHED TONITE .ONLY PROBLEM IS ..... I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE  . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin: 


































































THIS BUILDOFF WAS LOTS OF FUN , PUSHED ME TO DO MORE


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

That came out nice homie!!!  

Clean as windows too :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

when is the build off over?do we have a completed rides thread yet?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 07:25 PM~14952229
> *THANKS EVERYONE 4 THE PROPS , MEANS ALOT
> 
> SO  BUSTED MY ASS AND GOT THIS THING FINISHED TONITE .ONLY PROBLEM IS ..... I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE   . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin:
> ...


Sweet Build and color!! Can you break up the white pinstrip with some thin orange stripes. Just follow the white strip above the strip or under the strip That white takes away from the solid candy. Just my humble opinon. This is a killer build thou. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14952229
> *THANKS EVERYONE 4 THE PROPS , MEANS ALOT
> 
> SO  BUSTED MY ASS AND GOT THIS THING FINISHED TONITE .ONLY PROBLEM IS ..... I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE   . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin:
> ...


Man, this elco is sick....can I give you a few suggestions as I feel you hit on everything...

1. Put some basic hardline on the pumps.
2. Put wires coming off the subs....

Other than that, this is a sick build....
:thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 1 2009, 08:33 PM~14953904
> *when is the build off over?do we have a completed rides thread yet?
> *


I was thinking the same thing. I need to do some small things and I done. Son been keeping me from finishing :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14952229
> *THANKS EVERYONE 4 THE PROPS , MEANS ALOT
> 
> SO  BUSTED MY ASS AND GOT THIS THING FINISHED TONITE .ONLY PROBLEM IS ..... I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE   . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin:
> ...


*Coast, that's a sick piece of work brother!!!*


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE 

THE LITTLE DETAILS, I STILL MAY HAVE TIME 4 , I WAS JUST READY TO BE DONE . AS 4 THE PINSTRIPE , IS JUST A DECAL , IF I PUT ANY TAPE ON THAT PAINT , IM WORRIED IT WOULD PULL THE PAINT , AS IT HAD ON SOME PEICES .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 1 2009, 11:35 PM~14956365
> *Coast, that's a sick piece of work brother!!!
> *


X2   just sick coast


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 08:25 PM~14952229
> *
> I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE   . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin:
> 
> ...



That mutha is badd asssss!!!!! thats a stunna homie!!! :biggrin: 

Hey you broke the windshield when you were hoppin' to high ,remember! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 2 2009, 03:25 AM~14952229
> *THANKS EVERYONE 4 THE PROPS , MEANS ALOT
> 
> SO  BUSTED MY ASS AND GOT THIS THING FINISHED TONITE .ONLY PROBLEM IS ..... I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE   . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin:
> ...



Clean & nice color Homie


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## fleererse (Aug 13, 2009)

The console looks a little faded... or sanded, whats going on with that? Did you get the install for the turbo timer from my build? Same location same timer, maybe just coincidence though. 
_________________
Car for women


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Sep 1 2009, 05:25 PM~14952229
> *THANKS EVERYONE 4 THE PROPS , MEANS ALOT
> 
> SO  BUSTED MY ASS AND GOT THIS THING FINISHED TONITE .ONLY PROBLEM IS ..... I MISPLACED THE WINDSHIELD , SEEN IT ,KNOW I GOT IT , BUT COULD NOT FIND IT ANYWHERE   . SO WE WENT WINDOWLESS :biggrin:
> ...


Very Nice... :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

came out very nice !!!! great job bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

my entry THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT 1982 CAMINO

Build to HOP...  

Tha color is red clear over silver and added some decals under the coat

For the rest: Glassroof ,Console,vintage buckets ,custom door panels bullet Caps 

{forgot to blackwash the grill but its done} 

Thanks for looking


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 4 2009, 07:28 AM~14979227
> *my entry THE RED LIGHT DISTRICT 1982 CAMINO
> 
> Build to HOP...
> ...



GOOD JOB ROY!! LOOKS EXCELLENT!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BACK IN A CADILLAC (Jan 27, 2009)

ttt is there a built cars topic?


----------

